# Please Vote For Our Haunt!



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Hey, folks! Just wanted to ask a favor to y'all. I work at a Haunt called Sinister Pointe in Brea, CA. We are currently in 11th place as best haunt and would love for you to take the time to vote. It takes 10 seconds, I promise. Thanks!

http://tophaunts.com/#/346548/Voting-Poll


----------

